# Onboard Ram on Dell D430??



## bazpaul (May 8, 2008)

Hi guys!! 

I tried to search for info on this but cant get the correct information. Sorry for my N00bness!!

I have a Dell D430 and want to upgrade the Ram. It has only 1 Socket, so i want to try and put in the max 2gb of Ram.

I checked the Ram through system properties and it said i had 1.5 gigs of ram which is a bit confusing since i found out there is only one socket.

Do i have Ram on the motherboard aswel??? How can I tell? Is there somewhere in ctrl panel or something that tells me this??

Also, the socket is rated at 2GB Max.....if i did have onbaord ram would it be ok to put in a 2GB stick making the RAM 2.5gb in total!!!

Also i read in the sticky post that "XP maxes out a 2gb of ram"....is this really true, is 2gb all i can get?? So im losing 512mb.... :sigh:

Cheers for the help


----------



## bazpaul (May 8, 2008)

any ideas?? even just a one liner???


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It has 1Gig of non removable on the motherboard and 1 slot, yours appears to have a 512meg Dimm in the slot.
Your probably not going to see a big difference from 1.5 to 2Gigs.

http://www.crucial.com/store/listparts.aspx?model=Latitude D430


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Ignore this post


----------



## bazpaul (May 8, 2008)

Ok i dont know what to believe now!!!

Thats 'crucial' link says the D430 has 1gb non removable - so i can insert A 2GB stick into the single slot and get 3gb of ram???? please tell this is so!!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The link also says 1 gig max in the slot and 2 gig max for the system, so no you only put a 1 gig stick in for 2 gig max.


----------

